# Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 550 Requested acti



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable or not local

DEBUG MODE

Line : 165
File : smtp.php

:?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John, that appears when the forum mail server is down and somebody has subscribed to that thread with a ******** email address. I know that it is happening when major audi parts guru subscribes to a thread, but his email address seems to be working fine so we are looking into it further.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Kev, thought it was my end.

Hope you are well.

J


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> ... thought it was my end.


Usually is you old duffer! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice out innit? [smiley=end.gif]


----------

